# How light is your XL bike?



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've always wondered what the tall folks like myself are riding, so post em up.

Full disclosure: I'm a noob weight weenie. I've pieced together my bike season after season based on my needs, quality, and available finances. My Giant XTC is 23.4 lbs, but I'd love to see how light some XL bikes can go, and get some ideas on how to get there!

2012 Giant XTC Composite frame, XL
Fox F29 100
Mavic Crossmax
Continental Race King Protection 2.2 rear, Specialized Fast Trak Control 2.2 front (left overs from past race seasons...soon to be Schwalbe RR's)
XT brakes, XT pedals, SLX chain
SLX 11-36T cassette, XT clutch rd
SLX crank, Race Face N/W 32T
Thomson seatpost, WTB Ti Silverado
Easton EA70 stem, EC70 wide flat bars
ESI Chunky grips, Bar Fly Garmin mount


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mines a tank, so no use comparing it. With a carbon fiber frame and rims, light air fork, and a good drivetrain. you should get mid 20s for less than $2k. After that, I wouldn't trust durability due to my weight.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess the trick with XL frames is that the rider starts to get beyond 200 lbs, and thus you run into weight limits on a lot of components.

Challenging for sure.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in between L and XL frames and only weigh in at 145-150lbs. 6'1" but ALL leg. Anyway, I usually opt for the L for MTB's and XL for road/cyclocross. All that to say, building an XL bike doesn't always mean Clydesdale.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

khardrunner14 said:


> I'm in between L and XL frames and only weigh in at 145-150lbs. 6'1" but ALL leg. Anyway, I usually opt for the L for MTB's and XL for road/cyclocross. All that to say, building an XL bike doesn't always mean Clydesdale.


Great point.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's mine. 10.8kg according to my spreadsheet, scale is broken so it's probably a hair above. Swapped saddles to a Montrose since this photo (updated sheet though). I'm pretty happy with it considering the alloy frame, snakeskin tires and 2x10. Built on the cheap as the frame was a shop demo and parts I've all acquired used over the past several years. I'm 175lbs and 6'2" fwiw.


----------



## iKevinT (Feb 11, 2015)

2015 Scott Spark 910 XL
Full Suspension:
26.6 lbs with Eggbeater Candy pedals, bottle cage, bell, Topeak seat bag bracket. I'm 6'3", 200 lbs.


----------



## iKevinT (Feb 11, 2015)

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

Ive got a sir9 [steel] set up as a single speed with a rigid carbon fork. Nothing exotic on the build and it is 22.5 . It is amazing how different it feels from my full sus race bike
at 25.5. I went with a L on the race bike though.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

zippinveedub said:


> Here's mine. 10.8kg according to my spreadsheet, scale is broken so it's probably a hair above. Swapped saddles to a Montrose since this photo (updated sheet though). I'm pretty happy with it considering the alloy frame, snakeskin tires and 2x10. Built on the cheap as the frame was a shop demo and parts I've all acquired used over the past several years. I'm 175lbs and 6'2" fwiw.


Almost forgot to ask, Zip. I'm 6'1" and luckily a Large frame fits me perfectly (at least with Spesh XC geometries). Do you find you are in between sizes at all?


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm deff in between sizes. In 26" bikes I needed an XL. The superfly is a bit long but it works. Road bikes I'm always between sizes. Currently on a 60cm caad9 with a short stem. Attached a good side shot of my fit.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I feel ya Zip. At 6'1" I have a hard time finding a correct fit. I have a 35" inseam :-(. According to the Spesh dealer, a 58 is too small because my saddle to bar drop is too high. However, the ETT on a 60cm feels way too long. I rode a 59 Foundry Harrow for a while for CX and that fit pretty tall. 

My Carve 29er SL is a large, but I often think whether or not I should try to go to an XL.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I just put a new set of tires on, put the weight at 33.85 lbs.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

No pics, but my XL Tallboy, built last year from 2013 parts, was 25-something when I hung it on a friend's scale. SID fork, X9 drivetrain, FlowEX rims, XC-grade carbon bar and post. 

Carbon rims on the agenda in a year or two when it's time for a mid-life refresh, I will probably try to break that magic 25 pound barrier.


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm 6'3", 185lbs on an XL Foundry Broadaxe. Since the picture was taken I've added carbon wheels and swapped to a RS Sid fork. Total bike weight is just under 20lbs including pedals.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great photo!


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

caad4rep said:


> I'm 6'3", 185lbs on an XL Foundry Broadaxe. Since the picture was taken I've added carbon wheels and swapped to a RS Sid fork. Total bike weight is just under 20lbs including pedals.
> 
> View attachment 965953


That's frigin' light, even with those Crossmax's and Thomson bits?

I'm impressed and jealous.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

EddyKilowatt said:


> No pics, but my XL Tallboy, built last year from 2013 parts, was 25-something when I hung it on a friend's scale. SID fork, X9 drivetrain, FlowEX rims, XC-grade carbon bar and post.
> 
> Carbon rims on the agenda in a year or two when it's time for a mid-life refresh, I will probably try to break that magic 25 pound barrier.


25 lbs with Flow rims??? That is impressive. My wife's Tallboy LTC weighs 26 pounds with carbon bars and seatpost and Stans Crest rims and Schwalbe RR/NN tires.

You must be running some VERY light tires.


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

ktaylor15 said:


> That's frigin' light, even with those Crossmax's and Thomson bits?
> 
> I'm impressed and jealous.


21 and change as pictured. Sub 20 with the new wheels and fork. I'm still more than pleased with it but I have this crazy idea to drop the suspension and run a rigid carbon fork. Tough decisions!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

caad4rep said:


> 21 and change as pictured. Sub 20 with the new wheels and fork. I'm still more than pleased with it but I have this crazy idea to drop the suspension and run a rigid carbon fork. Tough decisions!


I've been secretly thinking about the same for my recent build, but I'm really unsure. Don't recall who tried it, but a frequent poster here hated it - felt he was slower on downhills.

Still, this would be sweet.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

XL 21" Jamis Dragon 29 Race= 28lbs. not bad for a steel frame, but i plan to make a few upgrades this summer including wheels, seatpost, handlebar, saddle. should save about 2 lbs ish. thats more than light enough for me. and realistically the cost/benefit beyond that is out of wack, for me.

besides, After riding all winter on a 41 pound fat bike, this thing is going to feel like a feather-weight!

View attachment 966231


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

phlegm said:


> I've been secretly thinking about the same for my recent build, but I'm really unsure. Don't recall who tried it, but a frequent poster here hated it - felt he was slower on downhills.


I also have a rigid SS 29er and can confirm that a rigid fork is significantly slower on bumpy downhills or rough terrain. though that does not decrease the fun for me.

it's just different, the same way that one gear is faster on many uphills than having lots of gears.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol...might be me? I borrowed my friends' Chisel fork. 

With a rigid fork you only have one line to take...which is the smoothest...and that doesn't always equal fun. When I'm descending...I don't always take the smoothest line. At times I like to plow through stuff...with a rigid...I can't really do that.

It feels great pedaling and climbing...but the best part of riding a MTB for me is descending. The front suspension isn't something I'm willing to sacrifice for the sake of saving two pounds. 

Some guys have both forks. They'll switch depending on where they are going.


----------



## kuk2 (Dec 8, 2010)

My 2 weeks old tallboy size xl is now around 11,5 (changed some small things since this picture was taken) When i will have my new wheels build and a RF next sl crank comming in when it gets in stock in Denmark. Some other small things i am aming sub 10, and 10,5 with a dropper.
I have had sub 9,5-10 fs bikes, but prefer relaibility, comfort and performance over weight (example of that is the guide brakes and syntace bar!)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

@vfb - I am particularly interested in your sub-9.5 kg full-suspension bike. That is getting into serious weight weenie territory. By chance do you have any pics/weights/details of that bike? Amazing, especially considering it is an XL frame, with maybe longer (>175mm) cranks.

-Rob


----------



## kuk2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Rob.

it was this beauty, but is was a size large frame, dont remember the exact weight of the frame but is was 2260 if i am not totally wrong. The build list was crest wheels tubeless with renegade s-works 
s-works crank
formula r1 racing brakes
cb candy 4 ti pedals 
xo 10 speed xx cassette and chain
ritchey superlogic seatpost with romin carbon 143 saddle
wcs barends and 120mm stem
trivativ noir carbon bar
wcs foeam grips
Full ti/alloy bolt kit
weight exactely 9,6









in 2013 i got this instead, 9,8 (a little heavier frame than the ltd s-works)
Control sl wheels instead of the crappy crest wheels
latex tubes
fox fork
syntace bar/stem
latex tube insted of tubeless
Ritchey wcs paradigm v4 pedals
xx rotors
full alloy/ti bolt kit
rest of the parts carried over from the old bike








For my tallboy i got a size xl instead of a large due to the short reach of the TB. And i am very happy that i did, a large would have needed a 110-120 stem and a lot of setback! Still need to dial my fit totally on the TB but i am getting there 

Victor


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's my XL Superlight 29 I just finished building last week.
I would like to lose a little more weight but the only thing really (affordable) left is going 1x10 but I grabbed a carbon XO 88 120 bcd crankset (on sale and too cheap to pass up) and can't find the sweet-spot narrow wide ring for it. That and I'd need to run a bashring on it (or go ghetto and just leave the big ring off) and can only find one out there.
Not a big deal though, as is it's just about 26 pounds.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

vfb said:


> Hi Rob.
> 
> it was this beauty, but is was a size large frame, dont remember the exact weight of the frame but is was 2260 if i am not totally wrong...


Hey Victor - Thx for the extra detail. Both are very nice bikes, and some nice attention to detail on the components. Appreciate the pics & detail.


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

My XXL Trek Fuel 9.9 weighs 12.2 kgs as it left the LBS.
That's with XR3 tyres set up tubeless,
820mm wide carbon bars.
XT brakes and groupset. 
Reverb Stealth dropper. 

Since then I've changed the bars to 780mm wide carbon ones, dropped the 2x in favor of 1x10 and replaced the Ti hollow railed seat with the Carbon Montrose. Expect it to be 12kgs or just under which I think is reasonable for this size of bike with those tyres and a dropper.

Was going to sling the Mavic Crossmark SLR's on to save heft but when I weighed them they seemed almost the same weight as the Rythmn Elites it came with.. Go figure.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

2013 XL base model Camber, SID forks, 1x10, Velocity wheels and a few other odds and ends. 28.8 lb.


----------



## kingchickenstrip (May 29, 2013)

*My XL 29ERs*

The white Giant was my first bike. The only thing original is the frame, and it now weighs 24 pounds.

The black carbon bike is a mix of things I wanted on a bike, BUT with a budget. Weight is 17 pounds, 1 pound heavier than I was hoping for.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Stumpjumper Evo 29 XL alloy frame

31.13lbs

That's with a 2,200g wheelset, 1,050g front tire, 900g rear tire, 500g pedals, and 700g dropper post, bottle cage, Garmin mount... kind of pig heavy considering full XTR, tubeless, and 1x11, but the wheels/pedals/tires are anything but light

500g lighter wheelset and 800g lighter frame are coming soon though and possibly lighter tires/pedals


----------



## pmerc (Dec 11, 2014)

Transition Patrol.
14'65kgs. It's a enduro bike, in my opinion is a good weight.


----------



## kuk2 (Dec 8, 2010)

phlegm said:


> Hey Victor - Thx for the extra detail. Both are very nice bikes, and some nice attention to detail on the components. Appreciate the pics & detail.


You are welcome:thumbsup:

And thanks for the compliments, within a week or 2 i will get some real weight saving on my tallboy ;-) and will post some pics afterwards!

I think i will make my own thread with my pretty big stable of bikes in the ww forum


----------



## kuk2 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Semi WW t-boy*

Here is my tallboy after some more upgrades ;-)
Thomson flatbar instead of the syntace vector high 10, as much as i love the syntace bar i could not get low enough. So ordered the thomson less sweep also means shorter stem frem 90 to 75mm

Got my RF next cranks too, and my carbon wheels hope discs and conti rubber.

The build list is:
Tallboy cc frame size XL 
Fox float CTD trailadjust custom tune
Carbon ti seatclamp red
Headset chris king red
Fork manitou marvel pro - custom stickers, and higher compression in the damper 100mm
xx1 chain and cassette
xx1 gripshit with red alloy bolt
xx1 rear derallieur with red alloy bolts fibre-lyte carbon backplate kcnc ceramic pulleys red
RF bsa 30 bottom bracket
RF next stealth crank 175mm 104mm spider red 36 tooth ring and red kcnc chainring bolts.
Sram guide RSC brakes with red alloy bolts in the brake levers 
Thomson carbon flatbar
Thomson masterpiece seatpost with ti bolts
Heavy specialized 75mm -16 stem with ti bolts, will change that one when i have the correct length and angle (has a -24 on order) 
Specialized topcap so i can tighten my headset, when i get another stem i will change to my red king topcap. Of course with a ti bolt mounted ;-)
Xtr m980 pedals maybe i will upgrade to ti axels
Hope floating discs 160mm
Conti x-king 2.2 racesport front
Conti race-king 2.2 racesport rear
Michelin latex tubes
Specialized romin expert 143 saddle - has a pro with carbon on order so will save some more wight there

Wheels
Dt 240s rear hub with 54 tooth ratchet upgrade - custom stickers
Tune king 15 front hub with custom stickers
dt swiss recolution spokes
dt brass nippels (dont want alloy nippels so chose brass for durability)
Roval control sl rims 28h with custom stickers
Build in 3x, and a wight of 1399 g light, stiff and durable!

Full alloy and ti bolts all over the bike
Weight is 10,62 aiming sub 10,5 with another stem, and carbon saddle.

Could have gone sub 10, but want good brakes (guide instead of formula r1racing) good suspension manitou fork is a bit heavy but works way better than the fox i had before (kashima ctd thing, and a rockshox sid WC) and components that i trust (thomson) and good rubber.

The thing is the best xc bike i have had! And i have had a couple (a lot), so i am very happy with the animal :thumbsup:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

FYI: the High10 is the same as a Low10. They just have different labels, and are flipped 180 degrees. Could have dropped 20mm by flipping the bar!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Tire choice makes more weight difference than M>L>XL frames and as stated there's plenty light riders on XL frames.
A better thread might be to see the smart WW builds that clydesdales have done to balance weight and durability.


----------



## borgenvik (Oct 9, 2008)

My Flash 29er

Weight : 8,4 kg (18.66 lbs) including pedals, bottlecages, computer and sensors


----------



## mcwall1064 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Here are mine...*

This is my 1994 Klein Pulse. It weighs in at 19.2 pounds.









and here is my DeSalvo 29er. It weight in at 21.9 pounds.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

mcwall1064 said:


> This is my 1994 Klein Pulse. It weighs in at 19.2 pounds.
> 
> and here is my DeSalvo 29er. It weight in at 21.9 pounds.


I'm sorry but without some proof that first one sounds unlikely... my cross bike is carbon everything with a featherweight 900g frame, 1x drivetrain, 500g crankset, and 400g tires and it's in the high 18's if I remember right.

Just seems unlikely that a 90's bike with multi chainring crankset, visibly no carbon parts, and a suspension fork is going to weigh about the same as a modern carbon fiber rigid CX bike with 1x drivetrain.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

mcwall1064 said:


> This is my 1994 Klein Pulse. It weighs in at 19.2 pounds.


Wow, to hell with the weight, that thing is STUNNING! Can I find more pictures of it somewhere?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Alias530 said:


> I'm sorry but without some proof that first one sounds unlikely... my cross bike is carbon everything with a featherweight 900g frame, 1x drivetrain, 500g crankset, and 400g tires and it's in the high 18's if I remember right.
> 
> Just seems unlikely that a 90's bike with multi chainring crankset, visibly no carbon parts, and a suspension fork is going to weigh about the same as a modern carbon fiber rigid CX bike with 1x drivetrain.


His cranks are carbon. Bars and seatpost probably too. If that "suspension fork" is a 28mm Sid it's sub 3lb.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

My xl highball has had a little work done since then, but I haven't weighed it. Last weigh in was 20#, 9oz. with pedals.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> If that "suspension fork" is a 28mm Sid it's sub 3lb.


Can't be, those SIDs didn't have 15 mm thru axles.


----------



## gibsonlespaulspecial (Dec 27, 2012)

Transition Bandit, 29.5 lbs with pedals. Claimed weight of the frame for a size medium is 3.15Kg, any ideas on how much weight is added by the XL frame size?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> His cranks are carbon. Bars and seatpost probably too. If that "suspension fork" is a 28mm Sid it's sub 3lb.


My frame and fork combined are 3lbs though. I guess the point I was trying to make is that everything observable should be lighter on mine and some of it by a lot so it just seemed strange to see a nearly identical number.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alias530 said:


> My frame and fork combined are 3lbs though. I guess the point I was trying to make is that everything observable should be lighter on mine and some of it by a lot so it just seemed strange to see a nearly identical number.


Well, that 1994 bike would be a 26" wheelbase so that helps a bit, but agreed that the overall number seems low - especially with 2X (or maybe 3X) gearing.

A scale shot would easily solve this.


----------



## mcwall1064 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry I don't have a shot on the scale. I'm simply going by the weights told to me by the doofus down at the local bike shop. Didn't think it was that big of a deal. I don't have a scale so next time I take it by the bike shop I'll get a picture.

This is one of the last pre-Trek frames using the the proprietary Klein Gradient tubing, press in bottom bracket and internal cable routing. I know the frame weighs just over 1100gms

However, there are a few carbon pieces on the bike:

1) TRP RevoX carbon rear brake
2) Ritchey WCS carbon one bolt seatpost
3) Ritchey WCS carbon flat bar
4) Raceface Next sl (2x) with Ti spindle 
5) Selle Italia slr tt saddle with Ti rails
6) Carbon stem spacers

The fork is a 2011 Fox 32 RLC w/ 80mm travel upgraded to FIT

Other pieces include:
King headset and hubs
Salsa Ti seat binder and rear skewer
Mavic XC 717 rims and Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Recon Aluminium10 Speed Cassette
XTR drive train
All Ti hardware

I don't ride it much as it is almost 22 years old and is pretty much irreplaceable.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice - there are some seriously light weight items on there!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

mcwall1064 said:


> Sorry I don't have a shot on the scale. I'm simply going by the weights told to me by the doofus down at the local bike shop. Didn't think it was that big of a deal. I don't have a scale so next time I take it by the bike shop I'll get a picture.
> 
> This is one of the last pre-Trek frames using the the proprietary Klein Gradient tubing, press in bottom bracket and internal cable routing. I know the frame weighs just over 1100gms
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike. No disrespect meant questioning the weight, just surprisingly low given my basis for comparison.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Alias530 said:


> My frame and fork combined are 3lbs though. I guess the point I was trying to make is that everything observable should be lighter on mine and some of it by a lot so it just seemed strange to see a nearly identical number.


You're trying to tell me that your disc brake equipped CX frame and fork, in XL size, weigh ~1350g?

Most disc CX forks I've seen are 450-550g. That would mean that your XL CX frame would weigh between 800-900, max.

Really? Me thinks your weights are off.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> You're trying to tell me that your disc brake equipped CX frame and fork, in XL size, weigh ~1350g?
> 
> Most disc CX forks I've seen are 450-550g. That would mean that your XL CX frame would weigh between 800-900, max.
> 
> Really? Me thinks your weights are off.


I was rounding off but yeah, the Niner BSB9 RDO is insanely light.

The frame is "less than 1,000g" (with a quick search that's the closest I can find to exact weight) and 2lbs is 907g, so, yeah, close enough.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a "Pulse Comp". Don't know if it's the same as a non Comp.

Frame weighs in at 1590. 1540 stripped. Bummer the guy never followed up with the rest of the build.

Klein Pulse Comp - Weight Weenies


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Indeed, I was going to say that "just over 1100g" seemed a bit light for that frame - even a 26" one, when the lightest of the lightest carbons are ~950-1100g these days (although 29er).

In any event, that Klein has some amazing stuff on it, and given the inherent limitations, I'm sure it is still incredibly light.


----------



## mcwall1064 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Thanks for looking, but*

The Pulse Comp isn't the same thing. Trek bought Klein in 1995 and the Pulse became the Pulse Comp. 1994 was the last the the "true" Klein Pulses (or any Kleins for that matter). Gone were the beautiful welds, the Gradient tubing (the weight went way up), the internal cable routing, the press fit bottom brackets, the cool drop outs and the beautiful paint jobs. I can tell you that the top, down and seat tubing is extremely thin. If you squeeze it with your finger tips you can feel it give way.

Although mine has the Gator Linear Fade paint that wasn't an option in 1994 for the Pulse. It was a custom request and you could get it done if you caught the painter on a good day. The GLF paint jobs were for the Adroit and Attitude in 1992 and 1993.

Here are a couple of links to Old Kleins and Kleins Painted if you are so inclined.

Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I noticed the mention of Klein bikes. Mine are shown most recently in two posts in the 26" forum, in posts that can be found here and here.

These bikes have the stiffest frames of any bikes I've ridden.

A few years ago Gary Klein told me that he liked what people were doing with carbon, and the particular manufacturer he mentioned was Scott. That eventually led to my building up a Scott Scale 899, which is also an exceptional bike.


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

Welp, the time has come to build up another XTC. But first, here's my old reliable, trusty steed. Reliable, that is, until now..







Long story short, my '12 XTC Advanced had mad creaking issues at the BB. When I replaced it, I discovered that the BB shell had separated from the carbon. Literally. The shell came out. Had my LBS call Giant to cash in a warranty, at which point they informed us they had no replacement XL frames in stock. So, Giant told us to epoxy the shell back in place. No big, this was cyclocross season and one hell of an El Nino in Santa Cruz anyway, so I wasn't in a rush to get my hardtail running. Got it epoxied, rode it for a few months, and then the creaking started up again. Called LBS, they called Giant, and...







Got a '16 XTC Advanced frame replacement. Also came up on a '15 Fox 32 Fit CTD. MUCH lighter than my F29 that was originally spec'd on my '12 Anthem 29, which was also warrantied. My build up will be identical to my now broken hardtail (save for a different headset), and some skinwall Onza Canis 2.25s that I've been running since mid summer. Should have it built up by the end of the weekend! My hope is to get it at 23 lbs even!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

That new XTC frame looks great! I've upgraded from the alloy superfly on page one to a carbon Superfly 9.7. It's in the mid 23s. I've been debating a swap to 1x11 XT which should net a loss of around half a pound. I'd really like to just run it 1x10 but I feel like I need the 42 for the endurance races I do. I taco'd the front crest rim and the rear got bent when I got hit by a car so I had the wheels rebuilt with stan's archs and brass nipples. It added weight but the reliability and stiffness are worth it for now.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Chiming in here with my XL Salsa Dos Niner which is 21.62 pounds...



__
https://flic.kr/p/GcERkc
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

...due to a recent weight loss shown as prior build on the left ------>current build on the right of the spreadsheet.



__
https://flic.kr/p/FnRDWi
 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

csteven71 said:


> That new XTC frame looks great! I've upgraded from the alloy superfly on page one to a carbon Superfly 9.7. It's in the mid 23s. I've been debating a swap to 1x11 XT which should net a loss of around half a pound. I'd really like to just run it 1x10 but I feel like I need the 42 for the endurance races I do. I taco'd the front crest rim and the rear got bent when I got hit by a car so I had the wheels rebuilt with stan's archs and brass nipples. It added weight but the reliability and stiffness are worth it for now.
> 
> View attachment 1065344
> View attachment 1065343


What size cassette do you have on there now, and paired with what chainring?

A full 11 speed swap out can't be cheap but it would be extra awesome


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just finished it today. Didn't get a chance to weight it myself, but the shop said it was 23 lbs even. And that's with the heavy but stylish gumwall tires


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good looking ride!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

And 23lbs with a big front rotor! Looks great man, love that new frame.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

22.2lbs


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

ktaylor15 said:


> What size cassette do you have on there now, and paired with what chainring?
> 
> A full 11 speed swap out can't be cheap but it would be extra awesome


Just saw this. I'm running 38/24 with an 11-36. My "goal" race last season and this year is SM100 (100 miles, 12.5k ft of climbing). I know I could get by with a 30/42 as the lowest climbing gear, but I think I'd want the 10t SRAM has to make the top end more reasonable (gravel downhills). I'm just waiting until I can go all in and justify an XX1/X01 cassette and unfortunately more money onto student loans always seems more justified. If at some point I give up racing and/or anything longer than traditional XC I'll probably just run 1x10 again.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My Cannondale F29 comes in at 19+ pounds on the bathroom scale after swapping out Shimano for SRAM (not sure if one is lighter...but I didn't weigh until after the swap), went from 2x to 1x saving 13 ounces, stock brakes off and replaced with XT, and Specialized saddle in place of the stock one. I also had Time ATAC carbon pedals on at the time I weighed the bike but no saddle bag or computer.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

My "cobbled together on a super cheap budget" Carbon Superfly SS

https://goo.gl/IRjm1m

22lbs on a bathroom scale with the Reba on it, and 20.5 without. Someday I will get her on a real scale... after I swap out the really cheap bits.

Recently swapped to this from a size large Carve 29er SL. I like this better.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

khardrunner14 said:


> My "cobbled together on a super cheap budget" Carbon Superfly SS
> 
> https://goo.gl/IRjm1m
> 
> ...


Those XXIX frames were so cool.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Got mine NOS for $300 shipped. Sold the Carve frame I had for that. Swapped on some parts. Got the fork NOS for $215 Shipped.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

My XL One 9 RDO SS

XL One 9 RDO frame w/ebb
RDO carbon fork
I9 Ultralite 32 spoke SS specific wheels. About 1525 taped and valves. 
500-700 gm tires
Chris King SS cog
Middleburn Uno direct mount crank 
Chris king BB 
Formula carbon brakes
XT icetech 180/160 rotors
Syntance f109 70mm
Syncros carbon seatpost
Enve 740mm flat bars
Selle san marco aspide seat
Odi rogue grips
Xpedo ti pedals
No bottle cages i use a pack

18.5-19.5 ready to race depending on tires. Then i tape a tube and 2 co2 to the seat, my garmin, a light, etc. 21.5 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------

